Italian watchdog fines Apple & Samsung over updates used to slow down phones - bontoJR
======
izietto
Where is the link? Should it be this one? [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-
apple-samsung-italy-antit...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-
samsung-italy-antitrust/italian-watchdog-fines-apple-samsung-over-software-
updates-idUSKCN1MY1CN)

